# Star Ledger on Pot Reef Bill



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.nj.com/columns/ledger/ristori/index.ssf?/base/columns-0/1197791253124280.xml&coll=1

Al Ristori on Bill A3986 (Pot Reef.)
Sunday, December 16, 2007

...

The New Jersey Outdoor Alliance wrote a letter to Assemblyman Jeff Van Drew (D-Cape May) asking him, as a cosponsor of the bill (A3986) to end potting on the state's artificial reefs, to press Speaker Joe Roberts to post the bill for a vote. That letter was signed by Alliance Chairman Anthony Mauro Sr., Recreational Fishing Alliance (RFA) Executive Director Jim Donofrio, New Jersey Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs President Ed Markowski, and Jersey Coast Anglers Association (JCAA) President John Toth. There had been rumors that Van Drew was holding up the bill, but Donofrio talked to him Friday afternoon and was assured he would support bringing it to a vote. 

The phone number given for Roberts in Friday's column (856 742-7600) was also repeated for State Senate President Richard Codey, who's responsible for posting the companion Senate bill (S2635) in that body. Codey's phone number is actually (973) 731-6770. 

Both of those bills were unanimously approved in committee but must be posted during the last few voting days of this session or the entire process will have to be repeated next year.


----------

